# 2012/2013 Muzzleloader Kills



## _BuckMaster_ (Sep 26, 2012)

Good Luck!!!! Starting The 13th Of October


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Oct 13, 2012)

No Deer Seen  ...But Was Able To Watch The Sunrise And Wake The Woods Up...Yes Sir Was A Great Morning!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Morgan (Oct 13, 2012)

No deer seen either, but was a beautiful morning in the woods anyway. Always is! Worst day hunting beats my best day working. Did see a good rub on a big cedar so he is around, we just hadn't met yet! Good luck this season.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 13, 2012)

Missed a nice 8 point this morning


----------



## buck central (Oct 14, 2012)

Shot this wide 8 at 7:45 opening morning. 18" inside spread, 200# live weight, Jasper county. Cva Wolf, 250 grain shockwaves @ 75 yards.


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice Buck !!! Buck


----------



## tcward (Oct 14, 2012)

8:10 am opening day in Elbert County! Good eatin'!


----------



## Bow_Hunter22 (Oct 14, 2012)

buck central said:


> Shot this wide 8 at 7:45 opening morning. 18" inside spread, 200# live weight, Jasper county. Cva Wolf, 250 grain shockwaves @ 75 yards.



Nice lookin buck!


----------



## Bow_Hunter22 (Oct 14, 2012)

tcward said:


> 8:10 am opening day in Elbert County! Good eatin'!



Nice lookin nanny. She will eat good!


----------



## Judge (Oct 14, 2012)

I got a doe at 6:44 p.m. this afternoon in Brooks County.  She ran about 50 yards.  CVA Wolf, 100 grains powder, 250 grain Hornady SST


----------

